# Update i naruszenie ochrony pamieci

## backfire

Witam, po update systemu m.in kde z 3.5.7 do 3.5.8, i innych pakietow, X'y pozostaly w wersji xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r2, karte nvidii mam GF2 MX 400, stery wersja nvidia-drivers-1.0.7185, i chodzi o to ze wszystkie aplikacje z rodziny KDE dzialaja, natomiast inne np. gkrellm, xmms, firefox, thunderbird, azureus, wywalaja naruszenie ochrony pamieci, w logach nie moge sie doszukac zadnych info, aha aby X'y uruchomic ze starami nvidii musialem zahaszowac w xorg.conf  linijke "Load    "glx". Ponowna rekompilacji pakietow nie pomogla.

Mozilla-Firefox:

```

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 25673 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci  $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

```

Mozilla-Thunderbird:

```

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 25686 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci  $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" "$@"

thunderbird-bin exited with non-zero status (139

```

Azureus:

```

using /home/maverick/.azureus/gentoo.config

$UI not set defaulting to swt

#

# An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:

#

#  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb5c6045a, pid=25689, tid=3084614544

#

# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.6.0_03-b05 mixed mode)

# Problematic frame:

# C  [libnvidia-tls.so.1+0x45a]

#

# An error report file with more information is saved as hs_err_pid25689.log

#

# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:

#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp

#

Przerwane

```

Już stracilem koncepcje co mozna jeszcze zrobic, bardzo prosze o pomoc.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokaż swoje emerge info, moze masz agresywne flagi.

----------

## backfire

Witam, o to moj emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) 2400+

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Oct 2007 07:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -m3dnow -msse -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -s -pipe -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -m3dnow -msse -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl en"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.ISO-8859-2"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s        "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 3dnow 3dnowex 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa apache2 arts audacious avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cairo calendar cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups curl dbus divx divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode extras fbsplash ffmpeg firefox ftp gdbm gecko-sdk gif gimp glitz gmail gpm gsm gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpg kde kqemu lame libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nmap nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pop pppd python qt qt-static qt3 qt3support quicktime quotas readline real realmedia reflection samba sasl scanner sdl sensord session skins slang sndfile spell spl sse ssl stream svga swat tcltk tcpd tiff tlctk tlen truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs wma wmp x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## unK

 *backfire wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -m3dnow -msse -mmmx[/code]

 

Wywal:

-s - portage domyślnie stripuje binarki.

-mfpmath=sse - tego nie chce mi się tłumaczyć, poszukaj sobie na forum wyjaśnienia, albo zajrzyj tutaj, było już przerabiane mnóstwo razy.

-m3dnow -msse -mmmx - te flagi są implikowane przez march=athlon-xp.

O ile -s i te 3 ostatnie flagi nie są raczej winowajcą tych segfaultów, to co do mfpmath nie byłbym taki pewny. Zakładając oczywiście, że problem faktycznie leży we flagach, ale segfaulty połowy systemu nie biorą się z kosmosu.

----------

